# 10g nano reef lighting?????



## Mikeman410 (Jun 11, 2008)

im starting up a 10g reef and i wanted to buy a 40w cf lighting fixture, but it comes with no fans, if it is raised off of my tank with legs will the temp be ok? Also i was wondering what corals i could keep in there, i hate mushrooms there ugly, but i would like a zenia or somthing. someone help??


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

The 40w CF fixture should work fine for most soft corals and polyps. Also maybe some low light LPS corals. Xenia should do fine. Just remember that if kept under the right conditions it can spread fast. 

Also with such a small tank be sure to keep up on water changes because parameters can get off track fast in a small tank. 

Back to the fixture - raising it with legs will help some but that addition of maybe a clip on fan or a small fan like that will help keep the heat down.


----------



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did a 10G a few years back and I had a 40W fixture over the tank. It was sufficient for what I was keeping (Mainly Zoas). The cover was enclosed and there was no fan, temp stayed fairlt consistent and the zoas grew like crazy. As mentioned above just keep up on your water parameters. Stability is key in smaller reef aquaria.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think you should be fine with that fixture..location of the tank is also important ..is it in a basement, close to a window, etc..


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with all the above.Just keep in mind that for some reason xenia(except the blue non-pulsing type)doesn't seem to do well in smaller systems.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I have a coralife 55watt light that has no fans and I have it setting on the glass canopy not heat problems for the light and the I don't see any heat transferance from the light to tank water. However I do freshwater factor are the same but not sure what temp you wnat to keep your tank at.


----------



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

I used a 150 watt sunpod on my 10 gal tank. Any coral can be kept under it. The only drawback was I had to add a fan for excess heat. I was able to pick up a used sunpod for under $150. HTH!


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a 40w light. The fixture does get pretty hot, but not enough to alter the water's temp (as long as you keep the light elevated). Most soft corals would probably be okay with the lighting.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

already said pretty much everything
good luck


----------



## Dasani (Dec 14, 2009)

try this:
Aquarium Lighting - Light Fixtures - Power Compact Strip Lights - 20 Inch Aqualight Deluxe (96W - 4-Tube) : Aquariumpros.com

should be enough to have some zoanthids, xenia, grn star polys, frogspawn, hammer ect. prety much only softies.

if you would like sps and nice expensive stuff try this (70w! 150 would be over kill):
Aquarium Lighting for Nano Reef Aquariums: Viper HQI Metal Halide Clamp Lamp


----------

